# Immigration Firms



## ace1103 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello guys! 
I would like to ask for your advice on the safe and eligible firms for us to contact with regards to our application for migration to Canada.please help.
Thanks.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

ace1103 said:


> Hello guys!
> I would like to ask for your advice on the safe and eligible firms for us to contact with regards to our application for migration to Canada.please help.
> Thanks.


You can try Harvey Simard but if your history is not complicated do it yourself its cheaper all they do is ensure your forms are correct and act as a third party for contact


----------



## ace1103 (Jul 14, 2010)

patient man said:


> You can try Harvey Simard but if your history is not complicated do it yourself its cheaper all they do is ensure your forms are correct and act as a third party for contact


Do the firms help us in the settlement after we arrive Canada? Since we have no relatives there, we need some people to accommodate us and people who will help us find a job. Do this firm has these services?
Patient Man, Thanks for your reply by the way.


----------



## Alchemist-01 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi there, we're in the process of emigrating also. We used Leonard Simcoe in Quebec. We can use his office address for jobs and the firm offers some settlement help (for an additional fee, I think).

As above, if your application is simple, better to work through it yourself. In retrospect, we wouldn't have bothered going through an immigration consultant, it's expensive.

Good luck!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

ace1103 said:


> Hello guys!
> I would like to ask for your advice on the safe and eligible firms for us to contact with regards to our application for migration to Canada.please help.
> Thanks.



I have had people say good things about David Cohen. His website is Canada Immigration - Information on Immigration to Canada

Tell him Paul Beddows from vancouver.hm referred you.


----------

